# Pulling out stuck cars



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure where to post this, so I'll move it if it shouldn't be here....

How do you pull out stuck cars when you have your plow on? Normally I'd hook a chain onto my front tow hook, or onto my tow ball and pull, but w/the plow on there just isn't the clearance that's needed. 

I saw someone Monday morning hooking a strap around their Sno Way plow and yanked that way, but something definitely moved on the plow, and it looked like the plow got bent. 

Unfortunately I can not drive by a stuck motorist w/out helping (yea, I know, it's a serious personality flaw), but the last thing that I want to do is damage my equipment!

Help!

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I attach to my hitch, around the ball. Could also attach it to the safety chain holes if you don't have your receiver on. You can actually buy hook or loop receivers to make it easier to attach a recovery strap to. Usually I wont pull out cars unless im pretty much done because im just to busy, but I will pull out other plow guys, did 3 times in the past day lol.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Can you lift your blade high enough to get to the tow hooks? Otherwise pull from the reciever. 

I dont like driving past people either but the safest thing you can do is ask them if they would like a ride and let them deal with it later. It must be slick out, especially right there, if they just went into the ditch.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Pull from the reciever. 

" It must be slick out, especially right there, if they just went into the ditch"

You will be stopped right there, what is the next car/truck going to do when it comes along?
I had a friend get killed this way, the next car to come along spun out on the slick spot and hit him.


Next are you a tow truck?
Most are licensed trained and insured for this.
If you come along and tow them out how much do you charge?
Did you just become the lowballer in the towing business?

I know some times it is a good/nice thing to do but you can make a bad situation worse too..

Be careful out there.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

This lady went off the road because a town plow truck was way over the center of the road (he almost took me out too!)

I can not get the blade lifted high enough to use the tow hooks, and I have a receiver mounted salt spreader on the back. I have thought about using the safety chain holes in the receiver, but I can't imagine that they are strong enough to pull out a stuck car or truck, or are they?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If it's a front snatch I'm limited to connecting the strap to the frame of the plow. Full equal loop. The tow hooks were removed to install the western MVP. So, I lift the plow high and wrap under. 

From the back I have what looks like a huge hook for a receiver. I don't tow too much so, the forged hook works better for quick wraps. I have a 3" 25' strap. Hook on one side to grab the car and a loop with pin to adjust the length on the strap on the other side which goes to the my truck. 

Here's the key to helping .... Know when to drive away and let the tow truck and cop deal with it. ( some people belong in the ditch  )


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I used to feel the same way about pulling people out who were stuck. Until a guy said to me, If I damaged his car he was going to make me pay dearly. Now I ask if they are OK and can I take them to a safe place, then call the police for them.
No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Plowin in VT;459953 said:


> This lady went off the road because a town plow truck was way over the center of the road (he almost took me out too!)
> 
> I can not get the blade lifted high enough to use the tow hooks, and I have a receiver mounted salt spreader on the back. I have thought about using the safety chain holes in the receiver, but I can't imagine that they are strong enough to pull out a stuck car or truck, or are they?


Absolutly, if your trailer comes off, there could be up to 12000 lbs (depending on your hitch rating) on those safety chains, that will be plenty fto pull out any car!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I am friends with the owner of a towing company so if I see someone stuck I call him on the nextel and send him over the business. Should tow truck operators Plow Snow? No they should not IMHO


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've walked home way to many times when I was younger with NOBODY asking if I needed help. Now I return the favor to others and drive on by. I'll stop for woman or people with kids and ask if they need a phone or a ride somewhere. But I won't pull anybody out. I don't want a fine for someone elses mistake, and I surely don't want them blaming me for any problems with their car. 

After our first snow this month I talked to quite a few who went in the ditch. They all had something in common.. They complained about the people they had to follow, said it was only snow, and that 40mph was to slow. 

Personally I think 90% of people can't drive in the summer, winter just makes em even worse.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont do it. Too much liability and I dont trust anyone or go by their word....haha I will cal the police and let them deal with it.:salute:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I will stop and see if there ok, but ALL of my drivers are instructed to under no circumstances pull cars out with the trucks! We refer them to a local towing company that I am friends with, they have the equipment and knowledge to safely pull them out!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

L.I.Mike;459958 said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.


You (and everyone else) is right. I keep forgetting that people are jerks and will sue you for stupid things, so I will probably call the cops/tow company for them, and if necessary take them to some place safer.

Now, what about pulling out a stuck plow truck???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In MI, it is technically illegal to pull someone out of a ditch without a police report. It is considered a crash, so a ticket can be issued. Not saying they do every time, but it can happen. 

And like the all-knowing and all-wise SnoFarmer, sorry, I ain't a tow truck, I'm a plower. 

Food for thought, some of you guys have royal conniptions about plowing a place without a contract, causing damage, liability etc and also not being able to finish your contracted work. So what happens if you break your plow or truck yanking somebody out of a ditch? You won't be able to service your customers either.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

What's this about giving people rides???? Forget that --- keep it simple, stupid: clear their tailpipes & tell them to stay warm in their running car. Just idling it should run for an hour or two, and if a tow truck or police car isn't there by then, they'll still live for another 10-12 hours and can start eating their own appendages. I didn't create their situation, and if I do at least a little bit to help then I'm a boy scout with peace of mind. Make a phone call on their behalf or something -- call AAA or some other roadside assistance group.



Plowin in VT;459989 said:


> Now, what about pulling out a stuck plow truck???


We're a fraternity. Generally the public ends up in snowbanks or over embankments because of an idiot maneuver or not knowing how to drive. When plow guys are in a bank it's more often as a matter of doing work. Help a brother. If you're too ignorant on trucks to pull them without damaging, don't do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I Minnesota it's illegal to pull someone out, you can be fined for it.

If it's a plow truck stuck from pushing a pile of snow on a lot, I'll give them a tug if they've got a chain / rope.

I won't pull anyone out, and I tell my 2 other drivers, that if they want to pull someone out, the stuck person needs to have their own strap and hook the strap up to their own car. 

I also tell them to just ask the person if they need to call, or I know the non emergency numbers to most of the police departments in the area, so I'll just call it in.

Not so much for the person to get in trouble, but so the police can come out and see if there's a spot that the DOT needs to come spread more salt.

I'm with SnoFarmer. I'm not getting out, because I don't want the next guy spinning out and hitting me or my truck, now I'm not getting anything done, just so I don't feel bad??? That's nuts. You're running a business.

As for karma or whatever.... either get to be buddies with some other plow guys in the area that can give you a tug if you need it, OR we all carry cell phones, right?? Call the tow company if you get stuck.


----------



## plowmaster1 (Oct 14, 2007)

*question?*

How do you pull someone out with a plow on the front and theres no way you can hook up to the back of the truck?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;460003 said:


> And like the all-knowing and all-wise SnoFarmer, sorry, I ain't a tow truck, I'm a plower.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No your not.
> ...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I will always stop to help out a fellow plower. I have let them have hoses if they have the same setup I have and have pulled them when they are stuck. But that is just good karma if(when?) I get stuck.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't pull anyone out and risk damaging their car and then I am responsible because I pulled it.. Thats a NO-NO in my book...I just look the other way....Unless it's some Hott chic...then I'll definately help... I DO help other plow trucks out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;460049 said:


> Mark Oomkes;460003 said:
> 
> 
> > And like the all-knowing and all-wise SnoFarmer, sorry, I ain't a tow truck, I'm a plower.
> ...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

L.I.Mike;460064 said:


> I will always stop to help out a fellow plower. I have let them have hoses if they have the same setup I have and have pulled them when they are stuck. But that is just good karma if(when?) I get stuck.


I agree 110%, but like you said about pulling people back on the road, nope, I'm done with that. I'll ask if they need to make a call for help, then tell them to stay warm & out of harms way, then bu-bye!! As for other plowers, it's something that has to be done!! Although I was told by one guy that I stopped to help once "No thanks man, I get paid by the hour and it ain't my truck so if it takes me all day to get it out, I'm ok with that"


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Depends on how far off the car is, how it's positioned, and what the person is like. I won't just hook up and pull out any car i give the situation a look over first, and talk to them while i look it over to attempt a quick judge of character. Then if i think i can pull it out without causing damage (or being blamed for damage I didn't do which I try to avoid by talking to them first) I am more than happy to help someone out. i will tell them something like "i think i can pull it out without hurting it, but if anything goes wrong and gets damaged i'm not responsible, agreed?"

beyond that i have been offered money before and after pulling somone out and always refuse. though one person must have known where i live because they mailed me a twenty dollar bill and a thankyou note even though i refused money at the time.




back of truck receiver hitch (prefferred)
front of truck plow frame


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

This weekend I went out of my way to avoid anyone stuck. Coming up the road, streets blocked by a stuck car I turned around and went around the block....several times.

Maybe I am too high strung, or to booked with work but some of you guys seem to have all the time in the world to fart around out there and "Play"

I could have pulled out a dozen cars, and taken on a dozen more jobs with the phone calls and walk ups. No, Thank You couldnt come out of my mouth fast enough.

Of course a fellow plower is a different story, but seriously.

It seems like some of you plow as a hobby. A fun thing to get you the hell out of the house and away from your old ladies and kids.

Something to do between fighting fires, or for friggin beer money just because you have a pickemup truuuuuck and a 500 credit rating to get financed for a plow.

You can really tell the difference on here between the "Professionals" that do this for a living and the wanna bee game players that you see at every coffee shop and gas station buying crap and lollygagging, or pulling out a car or doing a cash job so you can have 20 dollars you dont have to give to your wives.

Oh and while Im at it for the most part you are the ones responsible for screwing up pricing in this business I see you guys on the road. Your trucks stand out like sore thumbs and basically you are just in my way. 

Move.

I have work to do.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

To some degree WOW. I'm surprised at some of the responses. If my wife and kids are stuck I'd hope someone would help them if I wasn't around. It's too often people look the other way thinking they don't want to get in trouble and it's someone else's responsibility.

Police and tow trucks can not be everywhere and there are not enough of them to begin with. Jeesh - help out, do it safely but, lend some type of hand.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

First off, pulling with a chain or off of the reciever ball is down right dangerous. If the ball breaks or the chain snaps you'll find yourself dealing with a very serious situation. If any of you are off roaders you'll know what Im talking about. The safety loops will rip out, likely its just 1/4" steel and no match for 10,000lbs. 

Second if you attempt to help someone and they get hurt or property gets damaged your responsible. Not worth getting sued over.

Third if you must pull someone out there are only a few safe ways to do it. First you need a snatch strap rated for the job. If it breaks it probably wont kill you. Next you need a shackle reciever or the like to hook the strap to. If you must you can take out the reciever insert and use the pin through the loop in the strap. Also you need to have an equally good point on the other vehicle to pull off. Suspension, frames, bumpers, even tow hooks, on most vehicles are not adequate for the job and can cause damage.

Lastly if my wife and kids were stuck I would not want them to let any yahoo attempt to get them out, cause if they got hurt from someone else's stupidity I would unleash a whirlwind of fury.

We are here cause we want to be professionals. Do the right thing, make sure everyone is OK and in a safe place, then alert whoever needs to know and get back to making money, not gambling with losing it.

$0.02


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

If I catch any of my trucks pulling cars out of ditches, it is a disciplinary action. My accounts pay us to plow their properties and I pay my drivers to plow snow and salt not to play tow truck driver. If they want to go out after they are done and pull stuck cars with their own vehicle on their time thats fine but I have to service my customers not play AAA.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I never use chains anymore, I use the elastic off road straps. They have a much safer breaking limit. All of my trucks have bed mounted diamond plate toolboxes and I always leave the lid up to protect the back window just in case something lets go.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

maybe this sounds selfish but i just dont have the time to pull out stuck cars who should have stayed home anyways. i can work non stop for 24 hours straight and still have PLENTY of work to do.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ABES;460733 said:


> maybe this sounds selfish but i just dont have the time to pull out stuck cars who should have stayed home anyways. i can work non stop for 24 hours straight and still have PLENTY of work to do.


your assuming they have the option of staying home. most people work. Others have things to do, snow or no snow. Just because you put a plow on your truck doesnt mean you have more a right to be on the road. Some plowers get annoyed over cars out on the road and i myself do to at times. But don't forget. 
They are the reason towns plow. they pay us for plowing their shopping places and driveways. They are the reason we plow. without them their would be no us. I come to a intersection with a car going the other way i will wave them through and let them go first.

If i had a big route i wouldnt stop and pull them either unless i saw someone really stranded. i figure helping one once in a while i can make time for. I hear ya. Some of you guys have long routes.

the rest of you guys. i guess your just really afraid of being sued and don't have the proper judgement to know when and how to hook a tow strap to a car.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

scottL;460380 said:


> To some degree WOW. I'm surprised at some of the responses. If my wife and kids are stuck I'd hope someone would help them if I wasn't around. It's too often people look the other way thinking they don't want to get in trouble and it's someone else's responsibility.
> 
> Police and tow trucks can not be everywhere and there are not enough of them to begin with. Jeesh - help out, do it safely but, lend some type of hand.


I would agree with you but...people are so ready to sue over every little thing these days I wouldn't and don't risk it. As many have said here, I will absolutely stop and make certain that nobody is injured and that they have assistance on their way (police, tow truck). And I will always give them the number of my favorite plow guy cause he'll throw me a freebie every now and then.



SnoFarmer;459951 said:


> Next are you a tow truck?
> Most are licensed trained and insured for this.
> If you come along and tow them out how much do you charge?
> Did you just become the lowballer in the towing business?
> Be careful out there.


That is hilarious! I don't know about where you are but around here there's no such thing as a lowballer towing business. I swear, they'll charge you $50 just for thinking about calling! Most are decent guys and the'll be the first to tell you how much green they have invested in those trucks, but man its expensive to get a tow.

On a side note, there is one company in town that will only accept cash or charge cards - NO CHECKS! and another that will only take cash or checks - NO CHARGE CARDS. Go figure.


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Plowin in VT;459989 said:


> You (and everyone else) is right. I keep forgetting that people are jerks and will sue you for stupid things, so I will probably call the cops/tow company for them, and if necessary take them to some place safer.
> 
> Now, what about pulling out a stuck plow truck???


Yup, people would rather sue you than shake your hand. If it's another plow truck I'll stop to help. If it's some schmuck who went into the ditch because he was going too fast I drive right by. This is the way I look at it: If 100 cars traveled down that particular road in the last hour and they all made it through with no problems, then the clown in the ditch is there for a reason and he can find his own way out.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

I make them hook the chain with the understanding that if something gets ripped off They hooked it up. I have pulled more people out over the years than I can remember, and never had an issue. If they don't know where to hook it I explain what each parts does under the vehicle and let them make the final choice. I hook under my plow onto my side plates in the front or though my D rings in the rear. I also don't snap the chain. I bring it up tight, and pull it out that way. If it requires a snap I will do no more than 6 inches of slack and even then I let off as its coming up tight. Let the momentum move the vehicle then get into the throttle after is moving. I used to have one plow customer flat lander dip stick. Every week end he managed to get into the ditch off his steep drive way with his town car, and then later on with his expedition. After the first winter I started charging him to drag him out. He didn't care, just payed it. I also pull out almost all my fellow plow guys trucks.
if I know the moron off the side of the road was driving to fast or being stupid I will leav him there.


----------



## Snoremoval (Nov 11, 2007)

Plowin in VT;459923 said:


> Not sure where to post this, so I'll move it if it shouldn't be here....
> 
> How do you pull out stuck cars when you have your plow on? Normally I'd hook a chain onto my front tow hook, or onto my tow ball and pull, but w/the plow on there just isn't the clearance that's needed.
> 
> ...


Hook a 30' tow strap to your trailer hitch and pullthe vehicle from it's tow hook or frame. Make the connections yourself! No matter what, NEVER assume the stranger can do it right. The only thing the person stuck should do is give you $50 then steer his stuck car toward you as you pull him out. Only do it if you can keep your truck on pavement with traction.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

YardMedic;460006 said:


> We're a fraternity. Generally the public ends up in snowbanks or over embankments because of an idiot maneuver or not knowing how to drive. When plow guys are in a bank it's more often as a matter of doing work. Help a brother. If you're too ignorant on trucks to pull them without damaging, don't do it.


Thats always been my logic. Theres nothing worse than getting stuck and loosing money. But pulling a fellow plow guy out doesn't take that much time. And like the old rule says, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottL;460380 said:


> To some degree WOW. I'm surprised at some of the responses. If my wife and kids are stuck I'd hope someone would help them if I wasn't around. It's too often people look the other way thinking they don't want to get in trouble and it's someone else's responsibility.
> 
> Police and tow trucks can not be everywhere and there are not enough of them to begin with. Jeesh - help out, do it safely but, lend some type of hand.


Buy 'em a cell phone for emergencies such as this.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize what I was starting here!

I know that we aren't tow truck drivers, and we are all up to our @sses in work when the white stuff starts falling, but I've been helped out many times by people in the past when I broke down, got into an accident, or got a flat in the rain while heading to a wedding in a tuxedo (lemme tell you, that sucked!), and I'm just trying to return the favor. 

If someone is 5' into a snow bank, am I going to even think about pulling them out? Hell no! I'll make sure that they are ok, and call the cops if they don't have a cell phone. If it's 3am and someone gets run off the road by a town plow truck and only their nose is stuck, AND I feel that I can easily and safely pull them out, then yes, I am going to do what I can, which is why I started this thread. 

I have been burnt by people too many times to count, yet I somehow can continue to see the good in people. I guess I probably should have my lawyer draw up some type of document indemnifying me in case something gets damaged.

I can't believe I'm not jaded considering that I grew up in New York City!!!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Plowin in VT;459953 said:


> This lady went off the road because a town plow truck was way over the center of the road (he almost took me out too!)
> 
> I can not get the blade lifted high enough to use the tow hooks, and I have a receiver mounted salt spreader on the back. I have thought about using the safety chain holes in the receiver, but I can't imagine that they are strong enough to pull out a stuck car or truck, or are they?


I pulled out about 3 cars last Thursday night and I hooked my strap right to the safety chain holes on the receiver. Pulled them out with no problem. There was actually a guy stuck in a snowbank going into a driveway and I pulled his car through the snowbank and into the drive in one swift movement. No problems.

By the way I feel the same way. Karma is a *****, so I do what I can for people, even if I know they wouldn't do the same for me. Some might call it a character defect, I call it being a good person. Even if I'm up to my ass in work, I almost always have 3 min to hook a strap up and yank em out.

However, I will NOT help someone out if they got into that situation by driving like an ass. They're better off stuck in the snowbank than being out there doing donuts and endangering peoples lives.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JBMiller616;461226 said:


> However, I will NOT help someone out if they got into that situation by driving like an ass. They're better off stuck in the snowbank than being out there doing donuts and endangering peoples lives.


And you can determine this how???


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Snowpower;460232 said:


> It seems like some of you plow as a hobby. A fun thing to get you the hell out of the house and away from your old ladies and kids.
> 
> Something to do between fighting fires, or for friggin beer money just because you have a pickemup truuuuuck and a 500 credit rating to get financed for a plow.
> 
> ...


I resent this comment. Where did you get your "Professional" college degree or Snow Plowing diploma... What makes you more of a professional, cause you are so insensitive you pass up stranded motorists cause you have accounts to plow... You are definately not a professional and your ignorant comments prove that. Its funny, I happen to be a Volunteer Firefighter, and a "Professional" Civil Engineer... I plow cause I love doing it. I dont need to plow, I do it for some extra cash and cause I can... I don't undercut anyone in the business, I plow as a sub for a local snow contractor. How does that make me any less of a professional than you.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

For example, if you see someone intentionally fishtailing on the road, or driving to fast causing them to go off the road or into a snowbank. We get a lot of that where I live, some people drive in the snow as if the roads were dry, and you see people careening off the road into curbs and snowbanks, and sometimes other cars.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;461211 said:


> Buy 'em a cell phone for emergencies such as this.


I've heard this one before. Here's the response...... In all but, ONE vehicle I have stopped for to help, the drivers were so frazzled they fell into one of the following categories; 
1) The didn't think of calling anyone because they were freaked out 
2) They didn't know who to call because they were freaked out 
3) They were injured and didn't know were they were

I've read soooo many who are worried about damaging others cars and being responsible. True, this can happen. I talk with the person first. Explain how I can help, what could happen and then ask if they want the help I can offer. Sometimes it's just calling someone for them. If it's a pull I will hook the vehicle myself so, I know it's right. Granted not everyone can/should hook and pull someone out. Maybe it's not safe, not properly equipped, etc. But, there is no reason to not stop for a minute and check to see if the situation is not worse. Do it smart and safely.

Sorry one more response here..... I have to laugh at those who can drive by a spin-off into a ditch and tell that they were going to fast. Duh. They were moving in a car so, there was some speed maybe 5mph, 10mph, 50mph - whatever. The question is did they get cut off, bumped, hit a wind row, black ice, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. You don't know.

For me I may not like some or most people on any given day, be busy to no end trying to make ends meet but, I'm human enough to give a few minutes to lend a hand how ever small it may be.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe you should start a towing co and plow on the side.

You are not properly equipped.(not a tow truck)
You will not have a cop car there with it's lights on , you will not put out road flairs to warn other motorists. you are not equipped to do this....
You are not trained in vehicle recovery.
you are not insured or licensed but you will put your business in jeopardy.

They may be frazzled the moment it happens (going in the ditch) but if they can not regain their composure enough to use a cell phone maybe they should not be driving at all.

If they are so shaken they can not use the cell phone maybe they should go to the hospital and checked out .


But if you wish to feel better about your self then stop and help.
I am making a different choice.


Sure, if people are hurt I will stop and help them but the car stays in the ditch:waving:


jmo....


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I plow as a sub for a friend of mine who has a landscaping company. I make good money when it snows and I am out at 1 inch and home when all the cleanups are done. Does that make me a professional? I think you are a professional when you are respected by others and conduct yourself and your business in a respectable manner. In that case, I am a professional.
But In my travels I have come across a family stuck in a snow bank, A mom and 2 kids in the car. They thought they could get home and mis judged the road and spun out in the explorer. There was no way I could pull it out so I took the mom and kids to a local diner that was open and they made an adventure out of it. Dad came to pick them up and couldnt thank me enough. I have a family that drives and my wife has gotten stuck and no-one helped.
Bottom line I truly believe we would do what we were comfortable with to help, without endangering ourself, our equipment, or others. 
What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottL;461249 said:


> I've heard this one before. Here's the response...... In all but, ONE vehicle I have stopped for to help, the drivers were so frazzled they fell into one of the following categories;
> 1) The didn't think of calling anyone because they were freaked out
> 2) They didn't know who to call because they were freaked out
> 3) They were injured and didn't know were they were
> ...


SF's right, if they're that frazzled, they shouldn't be on the road in the first place. And then I can about guarantee they were going too fast for conditions.

Second part, I agree, ignorant comment. Actually, pretty much everybody in the ditch is there because they were going too fast for conditions, unless they drove in on purpose.



SnoFarmer;461278 said:


> Maybe you should start a towing co and plow on the side.
> 
> You are not properly equipped.(not a tow truck)
> You will not have a cop car there with it's lights on , you will not put out road flairs to warn other motorists. you are not equipped to do this....
> ...


Ding, ding we have a winner. I agree.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

L.I.Mike;461282 said:


> I plow as a sub for a friend of mine who has a landscaping company. I make good money when it snows and I am out at 1 inch and home when all the cleanups are done. Does that make me a professional? I think you are a professional when you are respected by others and conduct yourself and your business in a respectable manner. In that case, I am a professional.
> But In my travels I have come across a family stuck in a snow bank, A mom and 2 kids in the car. They thought they could get home and mis judged the road and spun out in the explorer. There was no way I could pull it out so I took the mom and kids to a local diner that was open and they made an adventure out of it. Dad came to pick them up and couldnt thank me enough. I have a family that drives and my wife has gotten stuck and no-one helped.
> Bottom line I truly believe we would do what we were comfortable with to help, without endangering ourself, our equipment, or others.
> What goes around, comes around.


Well Said....

Regarding people that are stuck, yes there truly are some morons out there that drive ridiculous in the snow and those people its hard to feel bad for but I use my judgement. I would never want to see anybody get hurt and if it means giving them a lift off the highway for calling for a tow truck I definately will.

2 years ago I was on my way home for a well deserved break and I noticed this guy in a little toyota tercel stuck between the off ramp and the highway. I figured he was probably going to fast and realized he wanted to get off the exit last minute and got stuck in some heavy plow drifts... He was in a bad spot around a curve and it was really slick out. I noticed he had two little girls with him. No even though he probably was driving to fast for the conditions and should have not even been out anyway, it wasnt his two little girls faults so I did what any decent human would do and pulled off as a saw the guy trying to dig himself out with his hands... I probably should have just given him a lift but I guess I was up for the challenge of pulling him out. At the time I had an 84 Ramcharger with a 7.5' meyer. I told him to keep the girls in the car and I first backbladed and plowed some of the heavy slop around his car... Then I said I am not putting this chain around my plow and decided to make a u turn and back up to him and use my reciever. At this moment a police officer came up and realized that the car was in a bad spot and blocked the right hand lane. I then told the guy to hook the chain up to his own car and that I am not responsible if anything breaks... My truck had a slight lift and his car was real low, and the chain was hitting his bumper cover, I told him that I think I might mess up his bumper but he didnt care... It was cold, his children where scared and he just wanted to get them home. I put her into 4 low and yanked him out and dragged him onto the off ramp. I wound up splitting his bumper cover in 2... The guy didnt care, it was a commuter car and he was so happy that a someone stopped after him being out there for a half hour that he even tried giving me $40 bucks... I refused to take his money cause I am a firm believer that what goes around comes around. I went to bed that night knowing that I did something good for someone and it made me feel good. Granted the best thing in hindsight would have given him a lift and just wait for a tow truck to winch him out but at that moment I felt I could accomplish the goal safely and luckily i did.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

jjklongisland;461247 said:


> I resent this comment. Where did you get your "Professional" college degree or Snow Plowing diploma... What makes you more of a professional, cause you are so insensitive you pass up stranded motorists cause you have accounts to plow... You are definately not a professional and your ignorant comments prove that. Its funny, I happen to be a Volunteer Firefighter, and a "Professional" Civil Engineer... I plow cause I love doing it. I dont need to plow, I do it for some extra cash and cause I can... I don't undercut anyone in the business, I plow as a sub for a local snow contractor. How does that make me any less of a professional than you.


Hey. I have a garden hose, some rubber boots and a ladder.

Maybe I should fight fires on the side. Sounds like fun.

And you were supposed to resent the comment.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

And lets get this right. Everyone here is gonna stop for that mother with two small kids seriously stuck in a snow bank, or a busload of orphans or whatever. Even me.

Im talking about the morons stuck in the middle of the road thats unplowed. Or the ones that try to make it up that hill with the tires spinning like the cars on a dyno testing the horsepower rating that have no business on the road during a storm.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I've pulled out cars before, but for the most part if I can get the snow moved around them I will do that for them... Offer them a shovel and then go. It's way to had on equipment, and like said here already, the liability these days... I did pull out the local police chiefs cop car last year, but wroke up a waver on a piece of paper and made him sign it first. He likes me way more now!!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Snowpower;461408 said:


> Hey. I have a garden hose, some rubber boots and a ladder.
> 
> Maybe I should fight fires on the side. Sounds like fun.
> 
> And you were supposed to resent the comment.


By the intelligence of your comments I don't think you would know where to put the water...

And just for your information, my current department I am with on average runs 450 alarms a year, which is slow on Long Island standards... The previous department I was with for 7 years before moving ran 2400 alarms on average per year... I would say I have the experience, I dont do it "on the side"...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think this thread should just be put to bed. There is no point in sitting here and fighting about who is more professional, who has more expirience, or how intelligent someone is for that matter.

Everyones opinion is different here. Some people like to help other motorists, some don't. There is no point in arguing on the internet about who is right and who is wrong, it's not going to accomplish anything. In my personal opinion, if you can't state you opinion without getting all distrot when someone disagrees with you, you have no business posting on forums like this, because thats all it is. Opinions.


But hey, I'm just a newbie, what do I know.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*All right*

I just make sure they are OK, and then call the cops, unless it is another plow driver, then I pull over to help. I have seen too many people think they can drive 55 on a snow covered road with their 4X4 and end up in a ditch, and just look at me as I drive on by.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's My opinion. 


I have read a lot of theese comments. And sometimes Get a little annoyed by forums and comment sites for the reasons that you can see here.

One, people are very wquick to judge situations. And they are even quicker to condmemn postings of other users based on thier thoghts and the small amounts of information at hand.

Two, they can be very hurtful. People have a tendency to write things that they would not say in a public setting. Especially under the auspicies of a nickname.

Thirdly they get off subject very quickly.

Now my thought.

a, the origial post didn't ask if you thought peopel should be pulled out. They just asked how you do it. We don't know who the poster plans to pull out. Maybe it is his own car that he got stuck. Would you spend the money to have a tow truck come if you could do it yourself?

b, We can't make or justify blanket statements that cover all situations into one. It seems that everyone is in consenus that they would stop for a woman or person with children. But we wouldnt stop for the "moron" male who was out galavanting joyriding or just plain speeding.
The problem with this thinking is that we don't have enough information at hand. See, I can think of a ton of reasons that a single "moron" male would be driving all crazy in a snow storm. What if his mother was just taken to the emergency room and was not going to survive? What if his wife was having a child? What if he works for the EMA and is going to the local dam to assess a pending emergency. What if he really is just a teenager, who was inexperienced, but scared out of his minds and doesn't know what to do? We can't make theese judgements based on anything you would see by just driving by. We also would be hard pressed not to try to do something to help these types of people.

These types of statments would be similar to a firefighter saying "Well, that moron must have been burning candles, so I'm not going to fight his fire. He should of known better!" 

Or a cop saying "Well, He should have known he was going to get robbed and put bars on his windows!"

Lastly, My opinion. I would try to use the hitch. Or wram the lift chain of the plow. When I am workign for the town, I obviously cant pull anyone out. But I would call the cops in a heartbeat, and stay with the person until help arrived. Every situation is different. Make the call when you have enough information at hand to make a smart and good decision!

And, Do unto others as you would have done to you!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

haligan125;464081 said:


> Here's My opinion.
> 
> See, I can think of a ton of reasons that a single "moron" male would be driving all crazy in a snow storm. What if his mother was just taken to the emergency room and was not going to survive? What if his wife was having a child? What if he works for the EMA and is going to the local dam to assess a pending emergency. What if he really is just a teenager, who was inexperienced, but scared out of his minds and doesn't know what to do? We can't make theese judgements based on anything you would see by just driving by. We also would be hard pressed not to try to do something to help these types of people.
> These types of statments would be similar to a firefighter saying "Well, that moron must have been burning candles, so I'm not going to fight his fire. He should of known better!"
> ...


Those are not reasons to put others at risk.
That also is no reason to make your self a hazard no matter what the emergency. 
They should get a ticket for driving to fast for conditions or for 
reckless driving ( willful disregard for people and or property.)

Did you know an emergency vehicle has no right to run red lights or speed...... If an emergency vehicle with lights and siren runs a red light and t-bones you they are at fault......


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

followed those trains of thought all the way to the hot chic---
now I lost my train of thought


a. If you think alcohol was involved, you would be doing a dis-service
pulling a drunk out. And --as said-- could be illegal.
unless--its your son. Then you can pull the vehicle and leave him stand
by the side of the road while he waits for the sheriff.

b.never use chains anymore after seeing a terrible accident from a broken chain.
Good tow strap with no metal hooks.
I found that if I just use the hitch receiver by putting the end of the strap in the tube
and run the pin thru the loop--I dont have to worry about the strap coming off the ball.

tc


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

SnoFarmer;464325 said:


> Did you know an emergency vehicle has no right to run red lights or speed...... If an emergency vehicle with lights and siren runs a red light and t-bones you they are at fault......


This is in partial an incorrect statement (well at least when it comes to NYS Motor Vehicle Laws) An emergency vehicle Does have the right to proceed through a red light or travel above the speed limit when there the operator is responding to a TRUE EMERGENCY which is a threat or harm to personal property, or life as long as the operator uses DUE REGARD. Basically meaning an emergency vehicle just cant fly through a controlled intersection... He has to stop and make sure it is safe to proceed through it and if he does T-bone a motor vehicle he can be found negligent if he does not comply to the law...

Haligan - You are correct regarding how these forums can be annoying, and if your comment was directed toward me, I guess I responded to the comments made because as a reader, fireman, and plow operator I was offended. It did snowball into a bunch of B.S. but as an individual I also have the right to my opinion and in a public forum can defend myself. I have never made a comment that I would not back up face to face. I take pride in my character and integrity and will not let someone demean it.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

If you are afraid of being sued, sell your truck and plow and buy a Yugo. Hey get a job putting smiley stickers on kids at Wally Mart. As for calling the police, think how many calls for service an officer receives when it snows. Snowball fights, parking space wars, plow trucks pushing snow on driveways, and REAL calls for reportable accidents. With the ease of cell phones, every personal problem now becomes a police problem. 911 call centers are being bombarded by NON emergency calls, hence delaying REAL emergency calls. Some may wander why they get cited for equipment and weight violations. Maybe that officer has to do a dispatch sheet for every event he/she is summoned to. When the call is from Billy Bob the plow guy for a car stuck and NOT creating a hazard, some leos get "irked'....


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow...... Yeah, I heard once said that opinions are like you know what, everyone's got one and they all stink That was not pointed at anyone in particular, just that the original post got lost. 
Here's my stinky take on this
Pull from the receiver or something solid if you must... but use that hunk of meat between your ears to assess the situation. I would never pull from the plow mount. That stuff is a pain in the neck to replace.
Take them to safety and let the car sit. No sense risking life, or your business, or a lawsuit unless it's a life threatening risk to leave it there. 
Women, children, obviously make them safe!
Men too I suppose, just no sympathy for them.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Knock on wood, but I've been driving in Minnesota winters for over 20 years and have never washed out into the ditch despite driving above the normal speed limit most of the time and not always in a 4wd. 

99% of people in the ditch are not qaulified to drive in snow -period. People are conditioned to being able to do what they want and go wherever at anytime. Have of these people are out in dangerous conditions for dumb and trivial reasons -shopping, visiting friends, etc... when they should stay home. These are the people that make our job more dangerous as they careen within inches of our 9 ft chunks of steel as they try to pass people and wash out in the slop between the lanes. 

Most of the time, I just shake my head as I drive on by. Mother with kids on a remote road -sure I'doffer my cell or even a lift. Motorist stranded in an extremly dangerous spot? I might turn on the beacon and act as a blocker until the police arrive. Onething is certain though -no one in our company is ever allowed to hook upto a vehicle we do not own.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i dont .with all the plastic and aluminum suspension parts your more liable to bend somthing


JR


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have rules to pulling people out

#1 High volume traffic road, good visibility?
#2 Do I know them (I live in a small town and know most people)?
#3 Do I like them?
#4 Do they have a vehicle that is tow friendly (full frame with hitch, or factory tow attachments)?
#5 Are they willing to attach my strap to their vehicle?
#6 Can a get turned around easy enough to attach my clevis to my frame mount, I will not pull front with my plow mounted.

If they meet my criteria then I may choose to help them out, but I, like many of you, know a good towing co. I also know in a storm he is too busy and will always be at least an hour or two before he gets there.

I will always stop and verify people are ok and help is on the way.
I will almost always help a fellow plowers ( unless they are people I do not get along with and thats not many).


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here...it is also illegal not to report a car in the ditch and tow it.....Whether the cops show up is another story.

The point I wanted to make is....I have always been told that pulling backwards with a 4x4 is very hard on the trans/transfer case.......Anyone else heard this?*


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I know that if you need a tow, it has to be a flatbed because you can't tow on the drive wheels, and since a tow truck can't go backwards on the highway, it has to be a flat bed (as far as Ive been told). This was a friend of mine being dumb lol.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

In the rural areas of Alaska, especially years ago, people died from just running in the ditch,... deep snow usually stalls the cars with snow jamming in & half filling the engine compartment, it's almost always dark, it's about -47°, not one car comes by for hours, etc etc. I once pulled a state trooper out of the ditch,... he was a good friend of mine,... I walked up to his patrol car & said "License & registration please",... haha. Another time I found a guy down off the road who chose hitting the ditch over a moose, & I just couldn't quite get him back up the bank with my plow truck,... and here comes a trooper in a Ford Excursion,... he says, "maybe if we both pull we can get him out",... so he hooks to the front of my truck, I'm hooked to the Dodge in the ditch,... (nylon straps on both),... I got my ambers going, cop has his red & blues on,... (sure wish I had a photo of that), & we both finally get him back on the road,... we had both lanes of the highway blocked for at least 30 min... not one vehicle came by. I once pulled a school bus back on the road as well.... had at least 12-15 kids in it,... this was before cellphones, etc. Last year I was almost home when I came around a bend in the highway, and here is my good friend's wife off the road,... I said,... "They just don't make the roads as wide as they used to, do they?" I told her I'd pull her out only if I could take a picture first,... she didn't think that was too good of an idea,... but in any case,... her husband was looking at the picture of her in the ditch on the computer when she got home! haha I know at least 75% of the cars I meet on the road, so for me to not stop & help would almost be irresponsible,... but I know that I live in a different world here than most of you do in Canada & the lower 48 States. :waving:


----------



## TEEJAY (Nov 26, 2003)

I pulled a lady out once in a Mercury Cougar that had tried to go around a truck that was stuck and had just left from the terminal that I was plowing. She had no clue how stuck she really was and just kept driving herself deeper into the snow insisting she could get out. 

I pulled the tractor trailer first and got him moving, then pulled the lady out. I just included the time on the bill for plowing the terminal. 

She offered me money, but judging by the condition of her car she didn't have a lot to spare. I wouldn't have taken it anyway...really! 





Maybe all tow trucks should get plows and plow trucks should get tow rigs. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

man, talk about emotions running wild in this thread.....


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

JPMAKO;459963 said:


> I am friends with the owner of a towing company so if I see someone stuck I call him on the nextel and send him over the business. Should tow truck operators Plow Snow? No they should not IMHO


actually I have a friend that does both and is insured for both


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;461278 said:


> Maybe you should start a towing co and plow on the side.
> 
> You are not properly equipped.(not a tow truck)
> You will not have a cop car there with it's lights on , you will not put out road flairs to warn other motorists. you are not equipped to do this....
> ...


I agree with SF, I rather plow a few driveways without insurance, before I would pull someone out on a public road without insurance or license. Risks are much greater for something to go wrong. Car hits you or the car you are towing while pulling them out or you damage something on there car, even if they damaged it from going in the ditch they may blame you. I carry flares and have stopped well ahead of the person in the ditch/accident and put them down while calling the police.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

poncho62;464619 said:


> *Here...it is also illegal not to report a car in the ditch and tow it.....Whether the cops show up is another story.
> 
> The point I wanted to make is....I have always been told that pulling backwards with a 4x4 is very hard on the trans/transfer case.......Anyone else heard this?*


Yes it is bad for them, most tow truck drivers (ones that are in it for good business) unhook the rear driveshaft from the rearend before pulling it. Putting the transfere case in neutral only works for the older trucks with that option. Newer truck with the puch button either gets the saft unhooked or get put on a bed.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

topdj;474723 said:


> actually I have a friend that does both and is insured for both


Same here, and yes, his tow truck has a mount on it for his plow, if he were to HAVE to use it that way.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

I pull people out all the time. In fact I stop whenever I see a disabled vehicle period. Sure I have places to go and am busy with my businesses but I'm sure the following has happened to all of you and were in trouble :
1-flat tire no spare lug wrench jack etc
2-Alternator serpentine belt water pump etc
3-radiator hose brake line etc
4 one brake stuck or didn't work right on patch of ice so it sent you around etc

I live 3 miles off lake ontario and work in both local cities. I stop for a lot of people. I've never worried about being sued. Call me dumb but it just seems silly that people would try to sue. I would run their name through the mud with the local papers if that happened and I doubt anyones going to spend thousands of dollars because I ripped the bumper off the 1985 corolla wagon. Just my 02. cents but I drove junk for a lot of years and still remember the feeling of being in trouble


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

With regards to being sued for helping someone, I believe if you are helping somebody in need requested by that individual than you are not liable for damage due to the Good Samaritan Law. Any person making financial gains from pulling people out such as tow truck drivers etc. need to have insurance and therefore are providing a service. 

If someone gets stuck in a snow bank on the side of the road and you offer them assistance in pulling them out and possibly damage something and they try and sue you, I dont think any judge will find you liable, if the person requesting the assistance was concerned for the vehicle possibly being damaged than they should have called a tow truck who is a professional.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I think there may be a Canadian/American difference here. I dont think Canadians in general are quite as worried about being sued for liabilty. And as far as I know if you have done everything a reasonable person in your situation would do and are not working for hire, you are in no danger of being liable. With that said I wouldnt necissarily run out and tow everyone I see. I believe that tow trucks are by far the better sollution to being stuck in a ditch. However, in some circumstances, late at night or bad weather if I can safely lend a hand I dont mind either. I know my shoveler and I have helped 'rock' and 'dig' out quite a few cars in the past few weeks. I havent had to 'pull' anyone out and to be honest I dont know where I would pull from since I have a plow covering my plow eyes on the front and a spreader that covers my hitch eyes on the back. 

I may be more inclinded in the winter to call for assistance or attempt to move you manually. 

Anyways my $1.02 CA which is about $1.03 US tymusic


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Federal and State Good Samaritan law do not extent to cars or trucks or things.
It is meant to protect a CARE giver in the case of an injury to an other.

It will not protect you if you tow a car out of the ditch.

Federal and State Good Samaritan Laws 

Duty to Assist: A person at the scene of an emergency who knows that another person is exposed to or has suffered grave physical harm shall, to the extent that the person can do so without danger or peril to self or others, give reasonable assistance to the exposed person. Reasonable assistance may include obtaining or attempting to obtain aid from law enforcement or medical personnel. A person who violates this subdivision is guilty of a petty misdemeanor. 
General immunity from liability: A person who, without compensation or the expectation of compensation, renders emergency care, advice, or assistance at the scene of an emergency or during transit to a location where professional medical care can be rendered, is not liable for any civil damages as a result of acts of omissions by that person in rendering the emergency care, advice, or assistance, unless the person acts in a willful and wanton or reckless manner in providing the care, advice, or assistance. This subdivision does not apply to a person rendering emergency care, advice, or assistance during the course or regular employment, and receiving compensation or expecting to receive compensation for rendering the care, advice, or


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Alaska Boss;465341 said:


> In the rural areas of Alaska, especially years ago, people died from just running in the ditch,... deep snow usually stalls the cars with snow jamming in & half filling the engine compartment, it's almost always dark, it's about -47°, not one car comes by for hours, etc etc. I once pulled a state trooper out of the ditch,... he was a good friend of mine,... I walked up to his patrol car & said "License & registration please",... haha. Another time I found a guy down off the road who chose hitting the ditch over a moose, & I just couldn't quite get him back up the bank with my plow truck,... and here comes a trooper in a Ford Excursion,... he says, "maybe if we both pull we can get him out",... so he hooks to the front of my truck, I'm hooked to the Dodge in the ditch,... (nylon straps on both),... I got my ambers going, cop has his red & blues on,... (sure wish I had a photo of that), & we both finally get him back on the road,... we had both lanes of the highway blocked for at least 30 min... not one vehicle came by. I once pulled a school bus back on the road as well.... had at least 12-15 kids in it,... this was before cellphones, etc. Last year I was almost home when I came around a bend in the highway, and here is my good friend's wife off the road,... I said,... "They just don't make the roads as wide as they used to, do they?" I told her I'd pull her out only if I could take a picture first,... she didn't think that was too good of an idea,... but in any case,... her husband was looking at the picture of her in the ditch on the computer when she got home! haha I know at least 75% of the cars I meet on the road, so for me to not stop & help would almost be irresponsible,... but I know that I live in a different world here than most of you do in Canada & the lower 48 States. :waving:


I would do the exact same thing, if I lived in a more rural\remote area with conditions as your's. But like you said, it's a different world, much lower percent of morons by you, the environment thins the herd.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

This thread needs to die.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;474940 said:


> This thread needs to die.


why?
There is nothing wrong with it and you do not need to agree with any of it or read it soooo???

I agree with you Mark O. If I was in Alaska Boss's situation/area I would stop and help but in the city it is not a good idea to stop ant tow every dick & Jane..


----------

